# 2001 A6 Avant 3rd row seat install possible?



## Scotmbb107 (Sep 5, 2007)

Please help. I want to purchace a Audi avant with third row seating. I found some nice 2001 models but no third row seat. Interior is very similar to 1999, 2000 models that have this option. Is it possible to retrofit this 3rd row seat into a 2001 A6 Avant. Any help would be great.


----------



## Snowhere (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: 2001 A6 Avant 3rd row seat install possible? (Scotmbb107)*

You should be able to. I remember looking at a 01 with the third row seat and my owners manual talks about the seat. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## don_rapheal (Apr 5, 2004)

You are talking serious modifications. I looked into this when I was looking for an Allroad that I could retrofit the innards from an A6 (the cars are preety much the same chassis), I was told it was going to be difficult and expensive. What you can do is buy mine...hehe! J/K!


----------



## Scotmbb107 (Sep 5, 2007)

*Re: (don_rapheal)*

I work at the dealer and had them look up the 3rd row seat for pricing. Over $2800 list price. Ouch. That was for the setup for the ALLROAD. They were having a hard time finding it for the A6 Avant but I figured it's about the same. When I buy one, I'll make sure it already has the 3rd row seat installed.LOL


----------



## Snowhere (Jul 27, 2007)

*Re: (Scotmbb107)*

I would look for one used out of a wrecked one that had frontal damage. I never bothered looking as with my two kids, the back seat is just fine and I need the hatch area for everything else, ski bags, camping gear......


----------

